

Losing an Edge, Japanese Envy India's Schools - pg
http://www.nytimes.com/2008/01/02/business/worldbusiness/02japan.html?ex=1356930000&en=6bc900758840f4dc&ei=5090&partner=rssuserland&emc=rss&pagewanted=all

======
bluishgreen
"an emphasis on memorization and cramming" - this is the one last thing that
is still wrong with indian education.

------
jey
And (at least in San Diego), all the crazy Indian parents force their kids to
go to "Kumon", which is a Japanese after-school program for memorizing and
doing math drills...

------
aswanson
_Bookstores are filled with titles like "Extreme Indian Arithmetic Drills"_

They have to be joking.

------
Alex3917
It's like they managed to fit everything wrong with Japan into one article.

------
queensnake
I don't get it - they're beat by South Korea, Taiwan and Hong Kong, yet
they're copying India.

